# Kynar ultra pure white from Akzo Nobel



## MGardner (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with UPW from akzo? We are having color matching problems. Just wondering if anyone has an idea I have not tried.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MGardner said:


> Does anyone have experience with UPW from akzo? We are having color matching problems. Just wondering if anyone has an idea I have not tried.


if the paint is not a base you would get a slight difference in the color. mix them all together.


----------



## MGardner (May 15, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> if the paint is not a base you would get a slight difference in the color. mix them all together.


Eh, not sure I explained the problem properly. According to our lab, the paint should be on color. However when we spray it out and send it through the oven, it does not match the color standard. I've gone through all my painters, lines, equipment etc. and determined that it is either the paint or the cure process. So I guess I'm looking for ideas on that.


----------



## Induspray99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I think your question is better posed to a forum that specializes in factory applied situations. This forum is for field applied coatings.

You can try www.finishing.com where you will get the help you need.


----------

